# Lasts before going electric



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

I posted this on Instagram yesterday... with the miles I drive, and distance between oil changes my car needs, this likely will be the last oil change I need before selling off my ICE cars :O


__
http://instagr.am/p/BXJqBh7BgCs/

can't wait until that 'last fill-up'!!


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> I posted this on Instagram yesterday... with the miles I drive, and distance between oil changes my car needs, this likely will be the last oil change I need before selling off my ICE cars :O
> 
> 
> __
> ...


Very funny -- I plan to document my last visit to the Shell station


----------

